
Did you happen to lose something in the Amstel River? Within the past 500 years? - mpweiher
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20180703-01/?p=99155
======
strangecasts
Discussed previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17439832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17439832)

